# 450 Gallon Filtration Upgrade



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Got Tired Of Doing Maintenance On 4 Fluval FX5'S, So I Decided To Go Big Or Go Home :bigsmile:
Rastapus And I Hooked Up A Hayward 1/2 HP 4800 GPH Pool Pump To A Ulimta II Pressure Filter Good For Up To 2000 Gallons
Kept The Same Heat Exchange Boxes I Had Before, Each Side Of The Tank Has 1 Heat Exchange Box With 2 300 Watt Titanium Heaters
Sweet Option About This Filter, It Has A Backwash, Which Reverses The The Flow And Cleans Out The Filter And Drains Water At The Same Time.
We Ran The Backwash Line Out My Window Into My Back Yard.
I Never Have To Open A Filter Again And I Can Now Drop 150 Gallons In About 60 Seconds.:bigsmile:
Next Will Be The 40 Watt Aqua UV Steralizer, I Will Post Pics When Completed
Here Are Some Pics Of The Pump, Filtratrion And Heating
I Will Kept Posting Pics As We Progress.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice looking set up.

I'd be interested to learn how often you need to back flush/wash the filter

Cheers


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good.That is a awesome filter set up.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

mikebike said:


> Nice looking set up.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn how often you need to back flush/wash the filter
> 
> Cheers


I Backwash Every Week About 30% To 40%


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what was the cost $ of the swap over all parts included Kevin?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> what was the cost $ of the swap over all parts included Kevin?


The Pump Was $525
The Filter Brand New I Think Is Around $1100, But I Got Mine Used For $350
The New Pluming Was Around $150
Sold My Old Fluval FX5'S Got About $700 Back
So In The End It Cost Me About $325


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice......


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i wish all filters has the backwash feature


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That backwash feature does look like a SUPER convenient feature...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> That backwash feature does look like a SUPER convenient feature...


Convenient does not even scratch the surface! This tank is ULTRA clear! When the UV is on there the fish will appear to be floating on air!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow Kevin. That filter is ridiculous. Is this for your super tall show tank in your basement? I still don't know how you clean the bottom of that tank. Next house if I get to do another monstrous tank I'm gonna give you a call!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Wow Kevin. That filter is ridiculous. Is this for your super tall show tank in your basement? I still don't know how you clean the bottom of that tank. Next house if I get to do another monstrous tank I'm gonna give you a call!


Yeah The Tank is 36" Deep
I Use A 24" Gravel Cleaner, Seems To Work Fine.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been considering going with an Ultima on my future massive build I have planned for the new home. I to love the idea of backwashing. What do you do for mechanical filtration?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the Ultima the pond filter with the bead media? Sounds like a very good solution.

As for the backwashing, one has the ability to do that with the Eheim classics (documented all over the web) but of course the biggest one is the 2217 which wouldn't touch this.

Since you are going with an external pump and all, may I ask why you didn't consider a sump for extra volume and even more convenient cleaning and would allow you to use other media?

Hmmmmm....4 FX5's, does that sound familiar, Tony?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hmmmmm....4 FX5's, does that sound familiar, Tony?


Hey hey hey, you know I'm working on fixing that. In fact, I'm out in the garage as we speak. It's not the 4 FX5's that's a problem, its CLEANING the 4 FX5's that I have issue with. LOL.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Now that is Awesome! Can you describe the "cleaning" process for the filter and how long it takes?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Hey hey hey, you know I'm working on fixing that. In fact, I'm out in the garage as we speak. It's not the 4 FX5's that's a problem, its CLEANING the 4 FX5's that I have issue with. LOL.


Yes Toni Is Exactly Right I Don't Really Have A Problem With The FX5'S They Worked Great For The 2.5 Years I Had Them But Takes To Long To Open Them And Clean Them.
I Just Don't Have The Time Anymore.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

mdwflyer said:


> Now that is Awesome! Can you describe the "cleaning" process for the filter and how long it takes?


There Is Really No Cleaning Process I Just Turn The Valve To Backwash Once A Week When I Do My Water Change And It Cleans Out The Filter And Drains My Tank At The Same Time.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Is the Ultima the pond filter with the bead media? Sounds like a very good solution.
> 
> As for the backwashing, one has the ability to do that with the Eheim classics (documented all over the web) but of course the biggest one is the 2217 which wouldn't touch this.
> 
> ...


My Tank Is Not Drilled And I Do Not Want To Use Overflow Boxes, So This Is The Best Option For Me.
As Far As Media Goes I Never Really Use Anything Other Than Bio And Sponges.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Virual said:


> Yes Toni Is Exactly Right I Don't Really Have A Problem With The FX5'S They Worked Great For The 2.5 Years I Had Them But Takes To Long To Open Them And Clean Them.
> I Just Don't Have The Time Anymore.


I know. I have an FX5 and I hate cleaning it too. I am planning a solution similar to Tony's hence the reason I asked why you didn't go sump. My problem is getting a big enough sump down there so this is a very viable solution. My tank is only a 125 though so need not have so much flow as yours.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow this setup looks like a dream come true.. If I had a tank with a large enough volume, I'd seriously consider that. The cost/convenience ratio would be worth it for sure.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The Ultima filter is filled with small plastic star shaped media. They act both mechanically and biologically. When the filter is backwashed it tumbles the media and washes out all the mechanical debris with the waste water, you leave it on back wash until the desired amount of water has been removed.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its a nice setup but that 1/2hp pump going to suck on your electric bill, and I know once you have backwash you will never go back canister again .


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I am sooooo glad we decided to wait on finishing the basement renovation last winter! Great thread!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Its a nice setup but that 1/2hp pump going to suck on your electric bill, and I know once you have backwash you will never go back canister again .


Worrying About My Hydro Bill At This Point Is Kinda Pointless.
If You Are Worrying About Your Hydro Bill You Probably Shouldn't Have A Big Tank LOL.
Plus I Got Rid Of 4 Pumps For 1, But Yes The 1 Pump Is Defiently Drawing More Power.
And No I Will Never Go Back To A Canister Again For Big Tanks.
Next Big Tank I Will For Sure Make A Sump, Along With A Pressure Filter With A Backwash Option.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Virual said:


> Worrying About My Hydro Bill At This Point Is Kinda Pointless.
> If You Are Worrying About Your Hydro Bill You Probably Shouldn't Have A Big Tank LOL.
> Plus I Got Rid Of 4 Pumps For 1, But Yes The 1 Pump Is Defiently Drawing More Power.
> And No I Will Never Go Back To A Canister Again For Big Tanks.
> Next Big Tank I Will For Sure Make A Sump, Along With A Pressure Filter With A Backwash Option.


Hondas3000 probably doesn't worry about his hydro bill much since this is his tank. LOL






I'm curious as to why you would bother with a pressure filter if you're running a sump? Since you already have to do maintenance on the sump, it seems redundant to add the pressure filter. Or is that because of extra bio?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hondas3000 probably doesn't worry about his hydro bill much since this is his tank. LOL
> 
> I'm curious as to why you would bother with a pressure filter if you're running a sump? Since you already have to do maintenance on the sump, it seems redundant to add the pressure filter. Or is that because of extra bio?


I am framiliar with Honda3000's tank and I wasn't questioning if he was worried about his hydro bill.
I was just saying if you have a big tank or building a big tank I don't think your conserned about the extra bit of hydro.
I don't have a sump, but even if I did I would still run a pressure filter on a big tank just for the concvience of draining water,and bio capacity, and water clarity.
My tank clarity looks a thou I just filled it up for the first time, even after a week of not changing water.
I also no longer have to worry about oily foods making my water cloudy after feeding.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was looking into this pond filter too a while ago. Expensive but appears oh so low maintenance too once plumbed in.

http://evolutionaqua.com/acatalog/Nexus_Eazy_200_300.html


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Virual said:


> I also no longer have to worry about oily foods making my water cloudy after feeding.


How are you managing the surface oils from those foods without surface skimming, or is that taken care of with all the aeration you have? (I just took a peak at your vid in your sig)


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> How are you managing the surface oils from those foods without surface skimming, or is that taken care of with all the aeration you have? (I just took a peak at your vid in your sig)


That video is of the old filtration hooked up.
I will post a new ones we have completed everything.
I need to find a better video camera as well, mine is crap.
the surface oils don't appear because the flow and circulation is soo strong it all gets sucked up in to the filter.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess you don't have complaint wife, as I want big tank and able to enjoy it as well not to over kill for power other wise I would have it outdoor and run tons of heater for it. So it's not big tank not to concern power use but small tank as well, make it efficient.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

We Finally Got Around To Hooking Up The 40 Watt Aqua UV Steralizer.
I Thought The Water Clarity Was Good Before, But Now It's Just Insane! 
I Will Post Pictures Of The UV Setup And A Final Video Of The Tank On Saturday.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pictures or video, I like the back wash idea.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Which saturday were you referring too? :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Lets see what the action looks like!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah I'd love to see video/pics of this setup


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry I have been really busy, plus I left my camera at work
I will hopefully get the pics and video up this Saturday.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Cant wait to see the UV pics. BTW is your heater manifold a DIY job? That looks pretty ingenious!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Cant wait to see the UV pics. BTW is your heater manifold a DIY job? That looks pretty ingenious!


yes the heating box is custom made for my set-up, but could be used on any plumbed in system, fairly easy to make.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally Got Some Time To Take Pic Of The UV Set-up.
So It's A 40 Watt Aqua UV Sterilizer, Tied Into My Filter Plumbing.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Here Is The Most Recent Video Taken January 15th 2013

450 Gallon Show Tank - YouTube


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Just Finished Painting The Back Of The Tank Tonight
Just Have Molding To Put Up Now.
Almost There


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Since Water Changes Are Soo Easy Now, I Have Been Doing 2 40% Water Changes A Week


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Virual.
I am curious, if your tank is not drilled how do you draw water out of your tank and return it, I cant seem to see anything in the video. On my 230 I have 6- 1" bulkheads, 3 outlets 3 returns and they feed 3 FX-5's. think I may switch to your system.


----------

